# Commercial property in Pasay City



## dbenne22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum, am marrying a lovely Pinoy next week and plan to move to Manila to live in the next few years.

My fiancee is keen to open a nail / beauty spa in Pasay City one day. From previous experiences in Singapore I learned that often the only winners of retail businesses can be the landlords: you have a choice of either locking yourself in for a long term lease (and run the risk that the business does not make the returns you were hoping for) or you go for a short lease (and run the risk that the landlord will see how successful you are and then hike your rent at renewal time).

I am thinking that a way around this conundrum is to buy the premises, start the business, if it thrives invest and expand the premises, if not simply close the business and re-lease the shop to someone else.

Does anyone have any idea how much a 2 storey shop might cost in a busy area of Pasay City, and the corresponding rent we might expect ? I have tried browsing sulit etc but am none the wiser.


----------

